# Nissan Pixo speaker size



## Rolf (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm just new here and I just have one small question. I want to have some speakers in the frontdoors of my Nissan Pixo. I searched for over 2 weeks, but I can't find the right size for my Nissan. I already called the local Nissan dealer in my town, but they couldn't find it too....!

What is the right size speakers? I already noticed it should be something around 13cm. 

Thank you!

Rolf


----------



## Rolf (Jun 12, 2014)

Somebody please?


----------

